
Australia plans new co-ordinates to fix sat-nav gap - 0xbadf00d
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-36912700
======
sammydavis
Leap seconds and now "leap gps". Never thought about the earth's movement
being so frequently and steady. I wonder if glonass has a better solution for
this dynamism? And the new Chinese system?

